
A possible explanation for the mysterious ice circles in Lake Baikal - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-02-explanation-mysterious-ice-circles-lake.html
======
mirimir
OK, it seems to be eddies. Just as for ice circles in rivers, in pools below
constrictions. But they don't know why eddies are forming in Lake Baikal.

Also, TFA says nothing about the ~sunken vehicle in the 18 March photo. Odd.

------
kbutler
Vehicle that broke through the ice in the 18 March photo described here:

[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/146220/baikals-
gian...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/146220/baikals-giant-ice-
rings)

"This particular ring was more than just a scientific oddity; it posed a
serious hazard because Russians often drive over the ice to get across the
lake in the winter. In fact, a few weeks before the satellite image was
captured, a van broke through and sank along the edge of this ice ring; the
driver and passengers escaped and were rescued. A few days later, a second van
(photograph above) broke through and got stuck along the eastern boundary of
the ice ring."

------
jldugger
> Lake Baikal—the deepest lake in the world.

Sounds like a primo submarine testing facility. Deep, clear and low salinty.

~~~
watt
It also is designated as protected national park, is a unique ecosystem and a
UNESCO World Heritage Site. So I wonder, why you look at all this, and think -
"why don't we let the military-industrial complex pollute and abuse it" ?

